# Great news, Extreme eggs!!



## VARNYARD (May 3, 2008)

Wooohooo, Hail just laid 46 eggs!! The Extremes are on the way!! :dan


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 3, 2008)

Thats a lot of eggs! Is it normal for a tegu to lay that many?


----------



## cfcsean (May 3, 2008)

Congrats Bobby! I can't wait till they hatch!


----------



## PuffDragon (May 3, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!! Gotta go watch the Flyers though!!! Be on later!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 3, 2008)

I can't wait either, this is my favorite time of the year, well almost. Hatching time is better, I love them babies, they are better than peanut butter.


----------



## ZEKE (May 3, 2008)

YAAAYYY EGGS!!!! cant wait to see babies!!!


----------



## DZLife (May 3, 2008)

Woohooo! *chants *Chacoans are a-comin', chacoans are a-comin', chacoans are a-comin', chacoans are a-comin'!


----------



## angelrose (May 3, 2008)

yay ! more good looking tegus. go Bobby.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 3, 2008)

Excellent!!! I wish we had room for one!

I'm looking forward to baby pics on 2 months!


----------



## rule6660 (May 3, 2008)

NICE!!!! Glad i gave my deposit already!!!! Awsome man cant wait!!!! id like to see more pics!!!!


----------



## dorton (May 3, 2008)

Congrats to you Bobby, and everyone lucky enough to get one.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## shabazz (May 4, 2008)

i can wait for mine bobby.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 4, 2008)

dorton said:


> Congrats to you Bobby, and everyone lucky enough to get one.



1? How about 2!!!!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 4, 2008)

YAY!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you got my email about the Chacoan and Argentine I want. Can't wait to hear back from you!


----------



## Mike (May 4, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## rule6660 (May 6, 2008)

Hay Bobby about when will these be hatching??


----------



## DZLife (May 6, 2008)

They should be hatching in about 2 months. He keeps them for an extra two to make sure they are all healthy and well started. It also gives him a chance to choose any he wants to keep as holdbacks.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 6, 2008)

DZLife said:


> They should be hatching in about 2 months. He keeps them for an extra two to make sure they are all healthy and well started. It also gives him a chance to choose any he wants to keep as holdbacks.



It takes about 62 days to hach them, and I hold them for two weeks to make sure they are feeding and doing well Brooks, not to choose holdbacks.


----------



## ZEKE (May 6, 2008)

well then when do you choose holdbacks?

how do you incubate so many eggs? you must have a huge incubator! do you have normal b/w and red eggs yet?


----------



## DaveDragon (May 6, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> well then when do you choose holdbacks?
> 
> how do you incubate so many eggs? you must have a huge incubator! do you have normal b/w and red eggs yet?


Here it is! http://TeguTalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3889#3889


----------



## ZEKE (May 6, 2008)

ahh cool. i didnt read it all because im lazy lol. is that a fridge that its made out of?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 6, 2008)

those are going to hatch into great little babies, but I got to ask you, when are you going to ship to Canada


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2008)

I would love to ship some up there, but the permits are a nightmare.


----------



## Rudd (May 8, 2008)

Korean Death Kid, with the help of Bobby we probably can work something out for you. I will be in eastern WA after they hatch. There is a show in October in Puyallup. I don't know how far that is from you but it could be your way to get some. Let me add, this will all be done legal, I have my export permit and know people in Canada who can get the import part taken care of.


----------



## DZLife (May 8, 2008)

Wow, maybe KoreanDeathKid will finally be getting a chacoan....


----------



## dave (May 17, 2008)

Thats awesome news! Im so excited. I've been waiting a long time for my chacoan


----------

